# *** كتالوجات مصنع safid لمجارى الهواء و ملحقاتها ☺ ☺☺



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

الان حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين
جميع كتالوجات شركة و مصنع SAFID
لمجارى الهواء و ملحقاتها

مقدمة

مانعات الصوت

الوصلات المرنة

الفلانشات

شرائط اللصق و موانع التسريب

الدنابر

كواتم الصوت

البلينم

اللوفر

هود المطبخ

التحاميل

ابواب الكشف

انظمة توزيع الهواء

الجرلات

برنامج الصوت

ولكم منى هنا بعض الهدايا 

بالتوفيق :28:

نأمــل فقـــط تقيـــيم المـــــوضوع
​


----------



## m_shahin83 (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

احلى تقيم يا قمر يا عالى


----------



## afou2d (11 أبريل 2009)

قشطه يا زيكو ايه الجمال ده الله ينور


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

afou2d قال:


> قشطه يا زيكو ايه الجمال ده الله ينور



زيكو زيكو هو احنا نطول

من بقك لباب السما


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
مش بقول لك زيكو خلانا كومبارسات


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مش بقول لك زيكو خلانا كومبارسات



و ده حاجه تسعدنا و شرف لينا ان احنا نتــنده باسمه

فما بالك بقه لما نبقه كومبارسات و نمثل معاه و نشوفه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech
انت بجد وفعلا من اطيب وانقى الناس اللي اشوفها في حياتي-واحد غيرك كان ادايق انك عامل موضوع وفي الاخر حد يقولك زيكو-وبعدين صديقي اللدود حاول كده ينكشك رحت رادد عليه برد عمري ما كنت اتخيل ان حد يقوله



انت على راسي يا غالي
موضوع رائع​


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

انا مكنتش بنكش يا صديقى انا كنت بقول امر واقع 
و للعلم الامر الواقع ده مش مضايقنى لانه حقيقه و لما بتبقى الحاجه حقيقه انا مش بضايق لانه يجب ان ياخذ كل ذى حق حقه
و حقك انك انت فى المنتدى دلوقتى براد بيت او راسيل كرو و احنا كلنا سليمان عيد


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا مكنتش بنكش يا صديقى انا كنت بقول امر واقع
> و للعلم الامر الواقع ده مش مضايقنى لانه حقيقه و لما بتبقى الحاجه حقيقه انا مش بضايق لانه يجب ان ياخذ كل ذى حق حقه
> و حقك انك انت فى المنتدى دلوقتى براد بيت او راسيل كرو و احنا كلنا سليمان عيد



هو مين سليمان عيد و لا مؤخذة يعنى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا مكنتش بنكش يا صديقى انا كنت بقول امر واقع
> و للعلم الامر الواقع ده مش مضايقنى لانه حقيقه و لما بتبقى الحاجه حقيقه انا مش بضايق لانه يجب ان ياخذ كل ذى حق حقه
> و حقك انك انت فى المنتدى دلوقتى براد بيت او راسيل كرو و احنا كلنا سليمان عيد


 
اطلع من دول يا زيزو --- انت بس اللي متواضع


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> mohamed mech
> انت بجد وفعلا من اطيب وانقى الناس اللي اشوفها في حياتي-واحد غيرك كان ادايق انك عامل موضوع وفي الاخر حد يقولك زيكو-وبعدين صديقي اللدود حاول كده ينكشك رحت رادد عليه برد عمري ما كنت اتخيل ان حد يقوله
> 
> 
> ...



حبيبى الغالى زيكو و الله انه لشرف لى ان اختار لنفسى اسم حركى جديد هو زيكو

فهذا الاسم تفتح له القلوب الان قبل الابواب


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

طب و الله يا زيكو لا تواضع و لا دياولو و اى حد ع المنتدى اساسا يقول غير كده يبقى اصلا مش متابع المنتدى معانا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> حبيبى الغالى زيكو و الله انه لشرف لى ان اختار لنفسى اسم حركى جديد هو زيكو
> 
> فهذا الاسم تفتح له القلوب الان قبل الابواب


 
مش هرد عليك لاني مش لاقي كلام 
روح ياشيخ ربنا يكرمك وكل يوم يعلّمك


----------



## mrniceguy390 (12 أبريل 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكتالوجات الجميله


----------



## الطموني (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك جد موضوع قوي شكرا الك


----------



## egystorm (17 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اقولك اية بقالى فترة نفسى اجيب كتالوجة سوفت وكامل


----------



## الدكة (17 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## رعسشم (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يهندسة على التميز


----------



## ليث البغدادي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esamkhattab (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*عشره على عشره*

اخونا فى الله محمد
موضوع اخر رائع من مواضيعك الممتازه 
الى مزيد من التألق 
عجبنى جدا موضوع تصميم الهود فهو ممتع جدا 
الموضوع كله ياخذ تقدير القمر العالى 
سلام لك ولجميع الاخوه المميزين 
بالتوفيق


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شو هذا يامحمد الله يبارك فيك والله روعة في الجمال والاناقة


----------



## حازم نجم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على موضوعك


----------



## المهندس عراق (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك يا امير


----------



## المهندس عراق (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك يا اخي لكن رابط كاتم الصوت وبرنامج الصوت لا يعمل عندي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mech_mohamed (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا مريسة
لو ممكن بقى كتالوجات egat


----------



## magdyphilip (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود والى المزيد


----------



## المهندس عراق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بيك يا اخي لكن رابط كاتم الصوت وبرنامج الصوت لا يعمل عندي ارجو المساعدة*​


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

رائع وجميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة أبوخروب (23 مايو 2010)

أجمل بحث علمي و عملي في مجال التكييف المركزي
و شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع
م.أسامة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور م محمد ميكانيك سؤال هل تعمل فى مجموعة بن لادن


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور م محمد ميكانيك سؤال هل تعمل فى مجموعة بن لادن


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد
و كنت اتمنى ان اعمل فى بن لادن لكنى اعمل الان كمهندس تصميم فى مكتب استشارى


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد
> و كنت اتمنى ان اعمل فى بن لادن لكنى اعمل الان كمهندس تصميم فى مكتب استشارى


 
قبل شوية اتصل علي بن لا.........
وقال ياريت م م م يقبل يشتغل معايا
او انا اشتغل معاه:57:
تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> قبل شوية اتصل علي بن لا.........
> وقال ياريت م م م يقبل يشتغل معايا
> او انا اشتغل معاه:57:
> تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
روحنا فى الكازوزا
كده يا صحبى 
الله يرحمنى​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> روحنا فى الكازوزا
> كده يا صحبى
> الله يرحمنى​


 لا مش داك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة الخير شركة بن لادن شركة كبيرة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 مايو 2010)

وعلى فكرة انا لا املك قرار تعيين ولكن كنت اود ان اعرف اين يعمل م محمد ميكانيك مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين


----------



## amr fathy (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> وعلى فكرة انا لا املك قرار تعيين ولكن كنت اود ان اعرف اين يعمل م محمد ميكانيك مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين


 
عندك عروسة طيب
مكتب المجاز
الرياض
تصميم مستشفيات و خلافه


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> وعلى فكرة انا لا املك قرار تعيين ولكن كنت اود ان اعرف اين يعمل م محمد ميكانيك مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين


 

 يعني انت معاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mah_safy (8 أغسطس 2010)

جامد اوي


----------



## metho (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخي الفاضل


----------



## gaber osman (8 أغسطس 2010)

اللة ينور عليك يا بشمهندس محمد وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## gaber osman (8 أغسطس 2010)

وانا مهندس جابر عثمان فى مكتب الدكتور شاكر فى القاهرة وانا فاكر من فترة انى عملت تصميم اولى لمستشفى الفيحاء فى السعودية كنت بتعامل مع فرع لكم فى القاهرة مع مهندس اسمة منصور ودة من اربع سنين تقريبا


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أغسطس 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> وانا مهندس جابر عثمان فى مكتب الدكتور شاكر فى القاهرة وانا فاكر من فترة انى عملت تصميم اولى لمستشفى الفيحاء فى السعودية كنت بتعامل مع فرع لكم فى القاهرة مع مهندس اسمة منصور ودة من اربع سنين تقريبا


 ايوه و انا كمان فاكرك
اهلا بيك يا هندسة


----------



## اسامة اشرى (9 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (9 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور يا ريس


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حمل يا هندسة


----------



## مستريورك (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك انا فعلا كنت محتاج الكتالوجات دي


----------



## mohamed alhmad (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اللهم اجعل ثواب هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lewaahamdan (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## صفدي (14 يناير 2012)

ملف كواتم الصوت غير موجود


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## amksah (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ra7aal_7_ (27 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيكم خير


----------



## allam2020 (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أنس ال (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي ..


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ah25 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pro2020 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

يسلمواااااااا


----------



## fareed20 (18 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------

